

Do Cell Phones Prevent Alzheimer’s? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=3666

======
tokenadult
Any news article about a new medical research finding should be read with
Peter Norvig's advice on interpreting research studies at hand.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

The autnor of the submitted article (Harriet Hall) is well aware of such
issues, and raises many of them in this blog post. Her longer presentation on
interpreting medical research

<http://www.skepticstoolbox.org/hall/>

is well worth a read.

